# Emma42's 2nd Postiversary!!!!



## la reine victoria

Well done Goosey!​ 
*!2000!*​ 

Warm Congratulations!​ 







Bat, bat (clap hands) come under my hat
and I'll give you a slice of bacon;
and when I bake, I'll give you a *cake *
if I am not mistaken.​ 

(I just sang that to you coz
I know you like cake.)​







LRV​


----------



## geve

What can you tell someone whose name bears The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything?

A simple "bravo !" should do... and fun people to celebrate this 2nd postiversary, so here and here and here - le compte est bon ! 

Félicitations Emma !


----------



## Tresley

Ey-up Emma my duck! 

Emma - My Maid Marrion in Sherwood Forest is a Major Oak on this site! 

Thanks for all the help you have given me in the past and may we work out many more language puzzles together in the future.

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! !*


----------



## Joelline

2000
congratulations 
to 
Emma 
who gifts us all with 
her wit 
her insight 
her style
​I am already looking forward to your next 2000!
 
Joelline​​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy P-Day, Emma. * You know you deserve the recognition as an appreciated member of the forum.


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations *emma42*
​ 


Thanks for correcting my spelling,
and adding a fresh (indeed!) viewpoint to the forums.
Your wit and wisdom make for good reading.

un saludo,
cuchu

May the jilquero (_sic_) perch in your garden.


----------



## danielfranco

Alright, miss Emma!
Thank you for all your posts. There's always something to learn from you!
Looking forward to the next set!!


----------



## maxiogee

*E*xceeds
*M*ajor
*M*ilestone
*A*gain
*4*-midable
*2*-behold​
Congratulations


----------



## Seana

*All my best wishes to you Emma!!!*​

*I am looking forward to your 2000 more *​

*such funny and nice posts*​


*Seana*​


----------



## natasha2000

Congratulations, Emma!

I enjoy reading your posts!

Keep them coming, always interesting, and above all, open and sincere!

Natasha


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Emma and thanks for all your help!!!! 

Mei


----------



## emma1968

I return compliments for your 2nd Postiversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And...............even if you are older than me, remember that around  there is always someone who is older than you

KISS KISS Emma.


----------



## emma42

LRV - Je te remercie de te souvenir à mon addiction!  Thank you, Your Maj, you are very kind.

Geve - Oui!  J'ai oublié ça!  J'adore ce livre-là, il me fait toujours rire.  Merci, Geve.

Tresley, yer Yorkshire bogger.  Thanks a lot, mate, I and my merry men appreciate yer sentiments.

Miss America, you are a joy and I appreciate your congrats.

Fenixpollo, thanks for your words.  I am glad to  be here with people like you.

Cuchuflete - thank you for the goldfinch and the English garden!  Your words are much appreciated.

Danielfranco - alright, dude!  Thank you for your words.

Tony, I like  being "formidable", but I am a quivering flower, really.  No, I'm not!  Yes, I am!  No, I'm.....Well, perhaps both..

Seana, my lovely Polish princess.  Thank you so much.

Natasha - Kako ste?  Govorim (tiny) Srbski, but I always love talking to you in English!

Mei, thank you for your words.  You are a pleasure to help.

emma1968.  I just can't get over how lovely your name is!  Yes, I am older than you so you must do as I say!  Kiss kiss to you.


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Emma  

En cadeau voici un beau dessin , c'est ressemblant ?


----------



## emma42

Oh, Zaby, J'ADORE ce portrait-là!!  Oui, c'est ressemblant, sauf j'ai les cheveux marrons.  Et il y a une petite fleur!  Merci beacoup, ma p'tite. x


----------



## DearPrudence

I don't know why I have not seen you much before  and bumped into you only recently, but that has always been a delight.
I'll let our friend Jane do the talking.  
In any case, *congratulations and happy post-anniversary.*


----------



## french4beth

Congrats to Snottingham ;o)

Happy 2nd Postiversary & many more!

Very interesting posts (both in French and in English); also enjoy your thought-provoking contributions to the Cultural Discussions.

Keep up the great work!​ 
P.S. Have you spotted Robin_Hood in Sherwood_Forest lately?​ 
This brings to mind the hilarious but short-lived tv series "_When Things Were Rotten_" as well as the hilarious Mel Brooks spoof, "_Men in Tights_".


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Congratulations, Emma!
¡felicidades!
¡enhorabuena!
Tabrík basha!
Mubarak!
*​ 
I would make you a cake, but I'm not a great baker. 

*Bien*


----------



## GenJen54

Many thanks for your gracious words and participation in Cultura!  You've greatly added to our discussions there with your quick wit and sometimes-silver tongue!


----------



## emma42

Dearprudence, thank you so much. And thank you for my creator. I love Daria by the way.

French4Beth, how kind you are. I always enjoy talking to you. Robin Hood send hugs.

Bienvenidos - you certainly are. Always a pleasure, Bien.

Genjen, or as I like to think, The Duchess. Thank you for your words.

Zaby, I have printed out your picture and am going to frame it.  How narcissistic is _that_?!


----------



## Agnès E.

Emma, NON : ce n'est pas parce que vous portez le même prénom que ma seconde fille que je vous aime bien.
Ce n'est pas non plus parce que nous avons le même âge.
C'est parce que vous êtes vous.

Joyeux postiversaire !​ 
(remember this picture of you and maxiogee taken last month while you were pondering a nice reply to one of Cuchu's posts in the Culture forum? I finally found it again!)


----------



## maxiogee

Cette image est un contrefaçon, je n'utilisent pas le rouge à lèvres! 

(translation courtesy of the Systran widget on my Macintosh - I hope it says what I asked it to say!)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations on your 2,000 offspring!  They include some truly delightful individuals.

Happy Postiversary,
Chaska


----------



## la reine victoria

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Cette image est un contrefaçon, je n'utilisent pas le rouge à lèvres!
> 
> (translation courtesy of the Systran widget on my Macintosh - I hope it says what I asked it to say!)


 


I don't think Emma wears that type of hat either!  




LRV


----------



## Eugin

Congratulations, Emma, and heartfelt thanks for your presence here and will to help!!


Don`t ever change!!

Warmest regards


----------



## Etcetera

Happy postiversary, Emma!


----------



## moirag

Congratulations, Emma. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## emma42

Agnès, ma p'tite. Je te remercie de tout mon coeur.

Tony, you are a bad man. And you wear Mulberry Silk Lip Laquer by Rimmel.

Jennie, thank you so much. You are a joy.

Eugin, thank you, my friend. Donde es el gato?

Etcetera, you little sweetheart, thank you!

Moirag, my compatriote. Why aye, man, ah divven nah wot ye mean, like. Hadawee and gerrus a stottie, bonny lass. Ha! Didn't know I could speak Geordie, did ya?!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Emma "petit lapin", tes dix-sept printemps...  
_(Comment ? flagornerie ? Mais vous m'en direz tant !)_
Tu as su les garder pour toute éternité !
_(Aujourd'hui c'est permis : j'ai toute impunité !)_

Vraiment ô Miss Emma, ta jeunesse transpire :
_(Quoi mettre maintenant ? Oui c'est de pire en pire !)_
Le portrait de Zaby, lui-même te veillit
Te volant sur la face, au moins une décennie... 

Tes postes ici et là, du plus pur style écrits
Si tu veux mon avis, font pousser quelques cris !  
S'ils ne font rire que moi _(mais ce n'est pas le cas)_
Font toujours des débats, et... marcher mon p'tit pois !


----------



## emma42

Oh, Karine, ma petite fleur.  Will you marry me?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

emma42 said:
			
		

> Oh, Karine, ma petite fleur. Will you marry me?


Do I have to answer on the spot? 

(et en public !   )


----------



## emma42

No, my little darling.  You take your time.  Actually, I am a bad girl because I am spoken for.  Une grosse bise.


----------



## moirag

Most impressed, Emma. What a polyglot!


----------



## emma42

Thanks a lot, pet. Gizza stottie, then, yer soft southern bastad. I do not think you would be so impressed if you heard my Spanish, bonny lass. I have got a book called "Larn Yersel Geordie". It's a useful adjunct to the total immersion method!  I am so glad you are a Geordie, you are the first one I've met on WR and you're alright, you are.  For a southern bastad.


----------



## Eugin

emma42 said:
			
		

> Eugin, thank you, my friend. Donde es el gato?


 
jejej!!  the cat is under this big flag still celebrating and drinking for last Friday`s victory.... He (the cat) is not ready to appear in public yet.... and you would not recognize him, anyway...   

But he`ll come again with us soon, after I accordingly prepare him to that, I hope he doesnt`mind this....   

All the best for you!!


----------



## emma42

!Por dios! Eso es terrible, Eugin! Es completemente loco, ti, y lo me gusta.


----------



## KittyCatty

B R A V O  

Your contributions are always excellent 

x X x X x X x X


----------



## emma42

Kittykatty, I am so glad you have joined the Forum.  Your posts are always polite, intelligent and often delightful.  You are a joy to share the Forum with.  Emma xx


----------



## moirag

emma42 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, pet. Gizza stottie, then, yer soft southern bastad. I do not think you would be so impressed if you heard my Spanish, bonny lass. I have got a book called "Larn Yersel Geordie". It's a useful adjunct to the total immersion method! I am so glad you are a Geordie, you are the first one I've met on WR and you're alright, you are. For a southern bastad.


Sounds like a useful book, petal. I´ve never heard of the total immersion method....or is that the one where they leave you in a barrel of Newcy Brown for 6 hours and you come oot tarkin porfect Geordie?


----------



## emma42

Yes.  You have to eat fifteen stotties, sing the Lampton Woorm eight thousand times, wearing a Toon tee short, be immersed in a barrel of Newky Broon for six hours (as you so rightly said), then gan doon Greggs forra bit pasty and shag ten mackams.  Then you speak porfect Geordie, bonny lass.  Worked for me.


----------



## moirag

Realised I´d made a mistake with the Brown, should´ve been Broon....soz. You seem to be into the stotties - soaks up the broon, I suppose. "Mackams"? You´re obviously better read/ more up-to-date than me...have to consult the family on that one (from the context it sounds like something I'd better not ask the older generation about?). Got plenty of Toon tee shorts ( and shorts, withoot the tee) in the hoose, nae problem there.Divvent kna the words to the Lambton Warm - or hoowever you spell it ( 'cept that it grew a lot!), but I can sing along like the best of them.


----------



## emma42

Great accent, pet. 

*The Lambton Woorm**

"Whisht, lads, had yer gobs
A'll tell yeez aal an aaful storie
Whisht, lads, had yer gobs
A'll tell yer boot the woorm"

That's all I know!

A Mackam is a Sunderland supporter or a person who lives in Sunderland. So called because they say "mak" and "tak" (mackem and tackem) instead of proper Geordie, "mi-ak and ti-ak".

A'm gan yame.

*Translation from Geordie to standard English

Be quiet, lads, shut your mouths
I'll tell you all an awful story
Be quiet, lads, shut your mouths
I'll tell you about the worm


----------



## moirag

Yeh, knew that "mackams" rang a bell - nephews and brothers-in-law, now that you say it. You live abroad for so long you end up spending your holidays asking "Who´s that?" on telly ,and "What does that mean?" outside of it. I don´t remember whether the  Lambton worm grew and it grew or growed and it growed - but I´m amazed Hollywood never took it up, either way! Thanks for you compliment on me accent, pet.


----------



## DDT

Emma, I am constantly late...my life is a constant rush, eheheheh...during a (rare   ) moment of break I managed to find a little coloured gift and the story of your life! 

What else? mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh....ah, oui !

*BRAVO !!!*​
DDT


----------



## emma42

Oh, DDT, thank you so much.  Do not worry about being late, all the best things are worth waiting for (although it is difficult sometimes).

I really appreciate your words and cakes and story.  Merci, mon pote.


----------



## linguist786

Merci Emma - tes postes sont toujours très informatifs


----------



## timpeac

Not wishing to outdo others in lateness - I will nevertheless!

Many congratulations Emma and thanks for your helpful and funny posts which are always a pleasure to read.


----------



## emma42

Thank you linguist and tim.  I am blushing, hotly.


----------



## heidita

Emma, I was on holidays, I might just as well have waited for the next!!!! At the speed you go!!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------

